# Breeding question



## Ewenicorn (May 13, 2020)

I have a herd of five dorper/katahdin mixes, one of which is a ram. They are all 2-3 months old. I was told to separate the male because he can start mating at this time but if the ewes aren't ready until they are at least 6 months old than what's the purpose of seperation? And how early can ewes of this breed get pregnant?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 15, 2020)

Rams can be fertile from a very young age. Ewes don't tend to come into season before 6 months of age, but occasionally they do. Not worth taking the risk if you know it is there.


----------



## Beekissed (May 15, 2020)

I'd get him a ram apron, just in case.   https://www.ebay.com/i/273802689298...u-r5MlORr8rDXYyjWCRMwnOh07xt56swaAoGcEALw_wcB


----------



## wolf (May 20, 2020)

Ewenicorn said:


> I have a herd of five dorper/katahdin mixes, one of which is a ram. They are all 2-3 months old. I was told to separate the male because he can start mating at this time but if the ewes aren't ready until they are at least 6 months old than what's the purpose of seperation? And how early can ewes of this breed get pregnant?


Look up "Baccus Johnson Shield" - works on goats and sheep. I do this.


----------

